
The new iPad has a stylus and Steve Jobs would have HATED it - mmarkowitz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3050917/apple-event/the-steve-jobs-era-is-over-the-ipad-pro-has-a-stylus
======
2close4comfort
and a Keyboard! Good thing he is dead, or on seeing this he would die.

